# anterior lumbar discectomy code



## sbperry (Jul 26, 2012)

Trying to code an ALIF with anterior discectomy.  The ALIF code 22558 includes minimal discectomy but he is doing a complete discectomy.  Does anyone have the correct cpt code for the anterior lumbar discectomy?


----------



## moodymom (Aug 8, 2012)

I code 22558...there is no code for anterior LUMBAR discectomy.


----------

